# Towee Boats



## FSUfisher

Interesting...


----------



## winyahjay

I've talked with them a little on facebook. Looks like a cool rig to supplement a bigger boat. Would love to have one for accessing the smaller creeks in my area without worrying about banging it up. Would be a good flounder pounder as well. Those guys are pretty helpful - give them a call.


----------



## cutrunner

Looks like a gheenoe or riverhawk. I do love the expanse of color options! :not!


----------



## firecat1981

Here is their post from the commercial section
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1298327938

I wish them well, but to me it's just more of the same ol' same ol'. I'd love to see some more micros on the market, but not anymore gheenoe/riverhawk style ones.


----------



## iMacattack

I do not see the correlation.


----------



## johnmauser

> I do not see the correlation.


I agree...


----------



## Brett

I don't see gheenoe lines at all.
Almost vertical sides, almost flat bottom, no bow curl.
An awful lot like what I attempted to build for my first wood hull.
Very practical layout. Casting cockpit forward to keep clients safe.
Along gunnel storage and bouyancy chambers, minimal raised deck.
At 195 lbs a very lightweight yet strong build in fiberglass.
More like a Robb White sport hull crossed with a crab skiff.
Taller sheer to deal with rougher water.
I'd like to take one back in the marsh and see how shallow she really goes.
I've found a few mosquito creeks that even the Slipper scrapes bottom in...


----------



## Rooster

Yes, I just got one a few months ago, and in fact you can see mine on the toiweeboats.com website under Photo Gallery / Owners - mine if the one with the Honda pictured at South Beach Harbor on Hilton Head. I looked for an inexpensive design for a long time that would fit the parameters of lake, river, and marsh and the RiverMaster 16 if perfect for these uses. I put a Honda 15 on mine and it probably does around 25 mph with that setup. The boat poles quite well, except in a stiff breeze (high sides), and it floats in a few inches of water. It is made out of a fantastic space shuttle like composite and there is no wood on the boat. Fit and finish is excellent. Service and has been great and Todd is doing all of the right things in starting a very quality company. Let me know if you have any specific questions and I will be glad to help in whatever way I can. I would post some pics, but when I do it says they are too high resolution - haven't figurerd around that!


----------



## Brett

This one?


----------



## iMacattack

We need to get one in our hands for a review.


----------



## Rooster

Yes, that one is mine!


----------



## Brett

Good looking skiff. Functional and uncluttered setup.
It's how I like a hull to be for ease of use and cleanup.


----------



## Rooster

If you get over Atlanta way, I would be glad to let you see mine. But you can contact Todd Gregory and I am sure that he would be glad to get one to you to check it out!


----------



## kbuch312

That looks just like a Scott Canoe Duck Boat made in Canada. See this:

scottcanoe.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=51&Itemid=100

Nice skiff nevertheless.
KMB


----------



## pole_position

Only thing resembling a Gheen is the chines on the view from the azz, but I expected soom comments like that.
Nice boat Me likee!


----------



## Rooster

It has definite Scott Boat lineage - I was looking at a Scott Boat in the past when this boat presented itself. Towee has made some improvements on the under hull, I believe (runs surprisingly well in a chop), no wood (unlike Scott Boat), and the composite and fit and finish are leagues above a Scott Boat.


----------



## Brett

> That looks just like a Scott Canoe Duck Boat made in Canada.  See this:
> 
> http://www.scottcanoe.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=51&Itemid=100
> 
> Nice skiff nevertheless.
> KMB



Sure looks a lot alike...


----------



## tgregory

Brett and KMB,

I hesitate to jump in here as I really like to see the feedback on the River Master and my general policy is to stay pretty quite, but to address your comments; Yes, they do look very much alike from 30 feet away - and for good reason. As Rooster mentioned, they share some of the same lineage and there was even a relationship between the two groups at one time. There have been 3 companies (that I know of) who have produced variations on this general design with widly different results in both performance and quality.

That said, put them side by side and there really is no comparison - the Towee is a far superior skiff. Rooster is one of the the few folks who has actually seen both boats first hand. 

We were at a show in Panama City Beach recently and we plan to get a skiff down for a Microskiff review in the coming months. We'd also be happy to bring one down to Central FL for a demo day if we had enough folks who were interested.


----------



## Rooster

I second that and want to confirm what 10 weight says. I stopped by a dealership for Scott up in Ohio a little over a year ago, as I had seen the ad in Drake Magazine and really liked the looks of the design. Upon seeing the boat, I felt that it was pretty "rough" in fit and finish, but a nice basic design nonetheless. When I saw the Towee version at the fishing show I was blown away by the difference and bought a boat shortly thereafter. I have been so impressed not only with the product, but also the support from the company in asnwering every little question that I had had on this and that. I also experienced a problem with bearing buddies on the Tennessee Trailer that I bought with the boat (see under post for Maintenence - Bearing Buddie Problem). Even though this problem was totally not the responsibility of Tennessee Trailer, they sent me two brand new Bearing Buddies free of charge and no shipping. If you are looking for a skiff of this type; this is a fine company to work with to get you the design that fits your purpose. Always glad to answer anyones questions and looking forward to corresponding with some more RiverMaster 16 Owners!


----------

